# I’m not on the schedule



## Jwardz5 (Dec 18, 2021)

I’m seasonal at target.I’ve been working there since November 17.I’m on the Schedule this week and then I work next Friday.So I work 2 days the upcoming week.The week after Christmas I see I’m not on the Schedule at all.They posted the paper schedule today and I’m not on there on the my day app schedule.Could it be I’ve got let go? I just don’t understand.Like is it possible I should keep checking to see if I’m on the schedule ?


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 18, 2021)

It’s possible they’re planning on letting you go, but it’s also possible a mistake was made.  Talk to your TL.


----------



## Jwardz5 (Dec 18, 2021)

I also checked and saw that there was also a lot less more people on the schedule than usually.I thought I would have to ask the etl


----------



## countingsheep (Dec 19, 2021)

Deffinitely check with your TL but be prepared for the letting you go conversation. They often pull this before christmas its a really crappy move but sadly common. It is possible you slipped theough the cracks while they determined what hours their permanent tms had first. We had a couple seasonals that happened to in the past that were actually being kept. Communicate ans fins out best of luck!


----------



## Cantthinkofaname (Dec 24, 2021)

Same thing here. I’m scheduled all next week and then the week of Jan 2-8 nothing. My ETL said it’s because I’m not on the payroll for that week. Probably means I’m fired right?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 24, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 24, 2021)

Keep on trying pick up shifts.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2021)

It’s the most wonderful time of the year.

No hours to be seen


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 25, 2021)

Cantthinkofaname said:


> Same thing here. I’m scheduled all next week and then the week of Jan 2-8 nothing. My ETL said it’s because I’m not on the payroll for that week. Probably means I’m fired right?


I wouldn't say fired - that implies you were shown the door because you did something wrong. It's probably more like others have said - just the time that seasonal TMs are no longer needed.
However! If you enjoyed your time at Target and were a good worker, give it a couple months and apply again. I started as seasonal one year, was let go at the end of December, hired at a different Target for the next seasonal stint and I'm still there, 10+ years later.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 28, 2021)




----------

